# What's the most dangerous thing you've ever done?



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

Are you full of adventure and like to do dangerous or scary things? Or are you a bit more pedestrian?

Tell us about anything daring or dangerous you have done. The most daring things I've ever done are to hold hands with a chimpanzee at london Zoo and have a sixfoot reticulated python draped round my shoulders during reptile week.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

i have done a load of things but the thing thats most interesting (maybe scary for others) is base jumping. god what a rush!!!!!!


----------



## DiabeticDave (May 27, 2009)

Skippering a Mexi raft, with 200 tons of ammo on it, whilst Argie jets were dropping bombs, that were landing in the water some 20 foot away.....you could only laugh


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> i have done a load of things but the thing thats most interesting (maybe scary for others) is base jumping. god what a rush!!!!!!



Base jumping is scary for me, I have a huge problems with heights, I can't even have high heels on my shoes...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

DiabeticDave said:


> Skippering a Mexi raft, with 200 tons of ammo on it, whilst Argie jets were dropping bombs, that were landing in the water some 20 foot away.....you could only laugh



lol i bet it was funny to!!!!! so falklands was it dave???


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Base jumping is scary for me, I have a huge problems with heights, I can't even have high heels on my shoes...



its totally different when you skydive to just being up high as its a feeling of being free. yeah base jumping can be scary but i love it cos it gets the ols blood pumping hehehe


----------



## katie (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> its totally different when you skydive to just being up high as its a feeling of being free. yeah base jumping can be scary but i love it cos it gets the ols blood pumping hehehe



omg i didnt know what it was so just looked on youtube, it made me queezy lol!

the most "dangerous" thing ive done is go to thorpe park for the day, it was terrifying!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

katie said:


> omg i didnt know what it was so just looked on youtube, it made me queezy lol!
> 
> the most "dangerous" thing ive done is go to thorpe park for the day, it was terrifying!!



lol its not that bad!!!!! try looking at winged flying suits on base jumping not sure how to phrase it on youtube lol

lol thorpe park is not terrifying katie!!!!!!


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

found it for you katie try base jumping wingsuit and watch some of them  i love trying new stuff but aint got round to it yet hehehehe


----------



## katie (May 27, 2009)

oi, it's scary for me!! 

Yeah I saw the wing suit one first and assumned you didnt mean that - looks amazing, but crazy lol


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

katie said:


> oi, it's scary for me!!
> 
> Yeah I saw the wing suit one first and assumned you didnt mean that - looks amazing, but crazy lol



there is a guy who i used to jump with who is in the vid of the winged stuff i think its the first one. cedric dumont. he has a few things on youtube lol


----------



## katie (May 27, 2009)

lol cool. i'll have to look him up


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

katie said:


> lol cool. i'll have to look him up



lol he did a jump in ireland off the m50 toll bridge that i think is on there. he is a total nutter sometimes hehehehe


----------



## aymes (May 27, 2009)

I guess it would have to be the sky dive, although it's so regulated (especially when jumping tandem) that I don't think it was actually that dangerous, just felt it at the time.

When I was 7 I did a photoshoot with some snow lepoards at a zoo, don't think that can have been particularly danger free...!


----------



## Northerner (May 27, 2009)

The Stockholm Marathon is the most dangerous thing for me - I broke my femur in 2004 and got diabetes in 2008!

Talking of parachuting, my dad once had another para blow into his chute and collapsed it a hundred feet from the ground. He was concussed and woke up in a truck taking him back to the airbase so he could jump out again and not lose his nerve! Wouldn't be allowed nowadays, but I think this was going back to the late 1940s.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Northerner said:


> The Stockholm Marathon is the most dangerous thing for me - I broke my femur in 2004 and got diabetes in 2008!
> 
> Talking of parachuting, my dad once had another para blow into his chute and collapsed it a hundred feet from the ground. He was concussed and woke up in a truck taking him back to the airbase so he could jump out again and not lose his nerve! Wouldn't be allowed nowadays, but I think this was going back to the late 1940s.



oh trust me northerner when you do your jump training they do still do stuff like that!!!!!! health and safety dont really apply to the forces hehehehe


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

COme to think of it I got married and I eat the meals he cooks. Good job he doesn't use these boards or I'm mincemeat...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> COme to think of it I got married and I eat the meals he cooks. Good job he doesn't use these boards or I'm mincemeat...



lol so isnt he a good cook then caroline???


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol so isnt he a good cook then caroline???



He is a better cook than me and he taught me how to cook when we got married. It's just when he wants the kitchen all to himself that is cause for concern...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> He is a better cook than me and he taught me how to cook when we got married. It's just when he wants the kitchen all to himself that is cause for concern...



lol i do love to cook to and i hate it when others get in my way when i am cooking. only the kids can get round me by asking me to show them how to make things lol my 6 year old son can already cook about 10 different things and he loves to help me


----------



## Caroline (May 27, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol i do love to cook to and i hate it when others get in my way when i am cooking. only the kids can get round me by asking me to show them how to make things lol my 6 year old son can already cook about 10 different things and he loves to help me



Our kitchen is only little and we need to go through it if we want the throne room. I make sure I drink lots and go often just for a wind up...


----------



## mikep1979 (May 27, 2009)

Caroline said:


> Our kitchen is only little and we need to go through it if we want the throne room. I make sure I drink lots and go often just for a wind up...



lol ah i see. we were blessed with a huge kitchen (which i completely remodled when we bough the place) and our loo is just off the hall hehehehehe

bet he gets very wound up over it to!!!!! lol


----------



## Caroline (May 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> lol ah i see. we were blessed with a huge kitchen (which i completely remodled when we bough the place) and our loo is just off the hall hehehehehe
> 
> bet he gets very wound up over it to!!!!! lol



And I always come out with well I'm diabetic, I have to drink to make sure my kidneys are OK and if I don't use the loo there will be a wet mess on the floor and you're cleaning it up.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

Caroline said:


> And I always come out with well I'm diabetic, I have to drink to make sure my kidneys are OK and if I don't use the loo there will be a wet mess on the floor and you're cleaning it up.



lol that would work very wellin my book hehehehe


----------



## Caroline (May 28, 2009)

My puncture kit (glucometer) is also stored in a cabinet in the kitchen (out of reach of little hands) so I sometimes use do you realy want me to have a hypo and do nothing about  it? No one stands a chance realy


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

Caroline said:


> My puncture kit (glucometer) is also stored in a cabinet in the kitchen (out of reach of little hands) so I sometimes use do you realy want me to have a hypo and do nothing about  it? No one stands a chance realy



hahahahahahaha well what can i say to that one!!!


----------



## Caroline (May 28, 2009)

mikep1979 said:


> hahahahahahaha well what can i say to that one!!!



probably best to leave it here, there is not a lot else we can add.


----------



## mikep1979 (May 28, 2009)

Caroline said:


> probably best to leave it here, there is not a lot else we can add.



lol nope hehehe


----------



## Sucr`e (Jun 2, 2009)

As part of my job I have to inspect the gutters on a 70foot  office block, this building should have been condemned 30 years ago.This is done twice a year, I have to crawl to the edge to look over, there is not a guard rail, and I suffer from vertigo. I always have a spare pair of pants with me.


----------

